# miscellaneous species



## Martin (Mar 24, 2021)

Just to Share...

Argus



Praestans



x siamense



Canhii



Victoria- Regine or -mariae, i still cant remember



Sukhakulii


----------



## papheteer (Mar 24, 2021)

You have a lot of great blooms. Argus brings back childhood memories


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 24, 2021)

Mariae....regina has black stripes on flag....otherwise i think this thread...god...


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 24, 2021)

How long do you grow canhii???


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes, victoria mariae. Nice bunch of species you got there


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 24, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Mariae....regina has black stripes on flag....otherwise i think this thread...god...


Yes mariae is correct.


----------



## Martin (Mar 25, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Yes, victoria mariae. Nice bunch of species you got there


Thanks! I try to remember now! But not guaranteed.



dodidoki said:


> How long do you grow canhii???


this one about a year. I had them in my early orchid days, but sold them. Now really hard to find...


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks Martin.I asked because you grow it in sp moss if I could see well.My experience that there are few species who don't like the organic media, rugsur., canhii, thaianum and druryii.These guys grow in gravel or crushed lava rock at me.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2021)

Dude! thanks for sharing but you know what is still not legally exported, right!?


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 25, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Dude! thanks for sharing but you know what is still not legally exported, right!?


I think it is more sophicistated problem.Where? Hangianum is legal in eu, furthermore Orchid Inn. sales plants from seed in US.Few years ago hangianum was illegal in US.Thaianum can be available , i have several plants, all of them from seeds.I saw canhii flasks several times with photos on ebay within 2 years.But i see fully "legal " canhii in its own country witin horrible conditions waiting for death.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2021)

one of those has never received CITES approval from its native country.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 25, 2021)

I guess what has not.But how about eg anitum?Or i can mention about bougainvilleanum.It is fully illegal in worldwide but few years ago i could see it on websites of few us nurseries.


----------



## Martin (Mar 25, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Thanks Martin.I asked because you grow it in sp moss if I could see well.My experience that there are few species who don't like the organic media, rugsur., canhii, thaianum and druryii.These guys grow in gravel or crushed lava rock at me.


The moss is just on top of the substrate. Its bark, pumice stone and some coconut.
I haven't good experience with only non organic media. For me it works.



NYEric said:


> Dude! thanks for sharing but you know what is still not legally exported, right!?


OK, i dont know and care because of the following point. We all know that CITES don't work for saving orchids in their natural habitat. At the same time so huge numbers of orchids and other plants we're still wild collected and the trading is since social media so easy, that there is no end in sight until they are extinct. Land clearing and deforestriation is unfourtunatly also continuing. The plant shown above is seed propagate from a friend. Unfourtunatly only a few seedlings survive. It seems that canhii is not the easiest to propagate. This species is such a good example for that CITES isnt working. So no need to mention it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2021)

Martin said:


> The moss is just on top of the substrate. Its bark, pumice stone and some coconut.
> I haven't good experience with only non organic media. For me it works.
> 
> 
> OK, i dont know and care because of the following point. We all know that CITES don't work for saving orchids in their natural habitat. At the same time so huge numbers of orchids and other plants we're still wild collected and the trading is since social media so easy, that there is no end in sight until they are extinct. Land clearing and deforestriation is unfourtunatly also continuing. The plant shown above is seed propagate from a friend. Unfourtunatly only a few seedlings survive. It seems that canhii is not the easiest to propagate. This species is such a good example for that CITES isnt working. So no need to mention it.


Unfortunately this is the truth.

One or two successful seed pods could save this species, just like the kovachii.

But ignorance, greed and red tape serves as barriers and deterrents to the survival of newly discovered species.

Such a shame. This orchid genocide must stop.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 25, 2021)

I am not sure what the answer is...I do not agree with the illegal exploitation of orchids. But, how can anyone stop it? They cannot...
Sad, but true.The monetary gain for a citizen of a third world country is large. Perhaps, we as hobbyists are the heroes. I have a hangianum, and it is thriving. Duck


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2021)

It is a mess. Nice flowers! Thaianum is legal in us partly because Brett in Australia asked me to legally import some flasks from Thailand. The flasks were mixed like a blender in shipping, but then thaianum was ‘legal’


----------



## GuRu (Mar 26, 2021)

Martin, what a bunch of first class flowers.  I like especially the P. argus and P. victoria mariae. May I ask where you got it from. Here in Germany only 'Orcids and More' offer this species.
As to CITES....this is a blunt sword in my eyes a lot of bureaucracy (red tape as Leslie said) and no benefit. Cutting down forest and wild collecting and selling within the countries of origin are bigger dangers. At least in my eyes.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 26, 2021)

One of my friend was in Vietnam.He told me and made few pics too on the local flower market.There were thousands of wilde collected orchids and sold not per piece but per kilogram.One kilogram dianthum was 10 usd eg.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 26, 2021)

NYEric said:


> one of those has never received CITES approval from its native country.


I read quite a bit...I don’t see posts or articles about what is illegal, or a plant that is illegal but becomes legal. NYEric, what is illegal?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2021)

Hangianum and thaianum have been legal for years. One species he shared has never been approved for export by the country it is native to. I care because I have already been warned about our Government looking into my collecting efforts. There have been bogus claims a variety of this species from its large neighbor but I'm sure they were illegal exports also. I know they have been sold as flasks in another country but the technology to flask them does not exist in the native country. It is a shame because they have been collected to near extinction.


----------



## Martin (Apr 3, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Hangianum and thaianum have been legal for years. One species he shared has never been approved for export by the country it is native to. I care because I have already been warned about our Government looking into my collecting efforts. There have been bogus claims a variety of this species from its large neighbor but I'm sure they were illegal exports also. I know they have been sold as flasks in another country but the technology to flask them does not exist in the native country. It is a shame because they have been collected to near extinction.


Yes thats a sad story. So this is why its so important that we propagate it artificial. Its a pity that we have to do this illegal, it seems like.



GuRu said:


> Martin, what a bunch of first class flowers.  I like especially the P. argus and P. victoria mariae. May I ask where you got it from. Here in Germany only 'Orcids and More' offer this species.



You a right! Its from O&m. There were nice BS plants when i was there last time.


----------



## musa (Apr 4, 2021)

Any idea how to induce flowering with canhii? They are growing well but not blooming.
Anybody uses limestone gravel apart from pumice and lavarock? As it is described growing on limestone...


----------



## Hien (Apr 4, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> One of my friend was in Vietnam.He told me and made few pics too on the local flower market.There were thousands of wilde collected orchids and sold not per piece but per kilogram.One kilogram dianthum was 10 usd eg.


I posted this a while ago for full post , see this




__





Paphiopedilum ooii


Seeing these pics breaks my heart. There’s a thread here on the species describing it as extremely rare in 2009. These are current pics. and why? Why not just a couple seed pods, which couldn’t than satisfy the trade in this ugly duckling, forever. is there nothing to be done?




www.slippertalk.com





There is a famous orchid grower in Vietnam, who told the story that when hangianum was first discovered in Vietnam, the price was minimum some thousands of dollar in Europe and it was so rare in European countries, yet at the same time , the sellers from Vietnam highland could not even get rid of the plants in Vietnam, every week , sacks of plants came down to the city, he had to buy so many to save them , because otherwise they would just die if the wholesalers could not find new owners who would want them .
He paid about 20,000 Vietnam Dong (equal to 1.43 US dollar exchange rate for the year 1999 ) for 1kg which he said depending on the size of the plants , average 35 hangianum plants a kg (but these hangianum are big mature plants) so it was 4.08 US cents a plant. In the end, he had to get a big warehouse to store all of the plants he saved, which were 100,000 hangianum plants (it was tough for him, because 4,000 US dollar was a lot money there and then , Vietnamese did not make that much of money 20 years ago).
Then when they started to flower , he sent an employee carry them on an ox drawn cart around the city to sell them off. Nobody wanted them even in flower. At the time Vietnamese didn't care about slipper orchids , even today they still prefer dendrobiums (go figure)


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2021)

What a heroic effort to attempt at saving something


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2021)

"This species is such a good example for that CITES isnt working. So no need to mention it." - oh yes, BTW about this. I would not post photos of things that are not legal especially in a country that is known for seizing personal collections from those outside certain groups.


----------



## Martin (May 21, 2021)

Some more which were in bloom last weeks:

Exul from fibre




Barbatum 





Conco album, plant is a Division and Just weak. So i hope that the flower will improve


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 21, 2021)

I like the intensity of colors in the barbatum. Some of mine are in bud too.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 21, 2021)

really nice!


----------



## GuRu (May 22, 2021)

Martin, what a feast for the eyes they are. The P. exul and P. barbatum are realy coulorful. Great!


----------

